# Tool Talk > Wheels >  1991 BMW Nazca M12 concept car - photos

## Altair

1991 BMW Nazca M12 concept car.






Previously:

1987 Oldsmobile Aerotech concept supercar - photos
1991 Audi Avus Quattro concept sports car - photos
1977 Alpine A110 Meyrignac concept car - photos
1970 Mazda RX-500 concept car - photos
1995 Ford GT90 concept car - photos

----------

nova_robotics (Oct 17, 2022)

----------


## nova_robotics

I like it. It's sleek with subdued features. BMWs look like this now:



I saw this a while ago and thought it was witty:

----------

